# Hit ratio of torpedoes from submarines



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2013)

Any idea what the hit ratio was of torpedoes launched from a sub? Just wondering how accurate the subs were. If the data is there, divide it up by country because I have no idea.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 25, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> Any idea what the hit ratio was of torpedoes launched from a sub? Just wondering how accurate the subs were. If the data is there, divide it up by country because I have no idea.



Hey Thor, I hope that this will help. I have the figures from the US Asiatic Fleets submarine arm from W.G. Winslow "The Fleet the Gods Forgot." Page 33 states that at least 223 torpedoes were fired at 97 enemy vessels with only 11 confirmed kills from December to Feburary 1942. This is out of a force of 23 fleet boats(unsure of class name) and six S-boats. This lopsided figure can be explained due to the poor quality of US torpedoes early in the war.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2013)

WOW, that's terrible. Where my question is coming from is I was watching Operation Pacific with John Wayne and just wondered how truly accurate the subs were. 

I'll just guess there are no records from the Japanese side and maybe/maybe not from the U-boats.


----------



## Shortround6 (May 26, 2013)

Things got a lot better later.

many nations used several different torpedoes over the course of the war and even different versions of the same basic torpedo. 

Electric vs steam/air torpedoes. straight runners vs pattern runners and so on.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 26, 2013)

Hey Thor, 
I'm unsure of the Japanese side of submarine warfare. I know they had good torpedoes, some impressive boats, and competent commanders. They did, however, focus on warships rather than merchant ships. Some impressive sinkings were made, but I don't believe the Japanese submarine arm was used as effectively as it could have. For the Germans, they had the problems with their magnetic torpedoes. Here are a few links that should help you. I'm unsure of the effectiveness of other Allied/Axis submarines. 
The Imperial Japanese Navy Page | Nihon Kaigun
The U-boat Wars 1939-1945 (Kriegsmarine) and 1914-1918 (Kaiserliche Marine) and Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------

